# EU national partner to Non EU partner



## akds1206 (Feb 11, 2016)

Good day! My boyfriend who is an EU national has an opportunity to work in Germany as a pilot for one of the airlines there. We are planning for me to follow him there as soon as he's stable enough. I am a non EU and currently an expat here in Dubai UAE. I also have a Schengen Visit Visa which I haven't maxed out the 90 days yet. My questions are:

1. What are the ways we could use for me to get there and be with him on long term basis?
2. Do we have to get married? If yes, which is much better? marry before I go there or we can get married there?
3. My Schengen visa is valid until Dec 2016, if I use all my 90 days (82 days left) allowable to stay in EU, can I apply for another one even if it's not expired yet?

Thank you for responses.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

akds1206 said:


> Good day! My boyfriend who is an EU national has an opportunity to work in Germany as a pilot for one of the airlines there. We are planning for me to follow him there as soon as he's stable enough. I am a non EU and currently an expat here in Dubai UAE. I also have a Schengen Visit Visa which I haven't maxed out the 90 days yet. My questions are:
> 
> 1. What are the ways we could use for me to get there and be with him on long term basis?
> 2. Do we have to get married? If yes, which is much better? marry before I go there or we can get married there?
> ...


1. You could get sponsored by an employer, study full time at a German university or get married and move to Germany as a dependent spouse.

2. If you cannot get a residence permit in your own right (work, study) you would need to get married, there are no unmarried partner visas is Germany.
It is A LOT easier to get married before you make any move.

3. No, you can stay 90 days out of 180 and you would have to leave Schengen for 90 days before you can return on another Schengen visa.


----------

